# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST V3.07.08 Released

## gsm_bouali

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2014 TO ALL FRIENDS, WISH ALL THE BEST WISHES FOR YOU!*   Added: > Recovery ScreenLock/Google Lock via recovery (Support Android 4.3/4.x version)
> SM-N9005 Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock)
> SM-N9006 Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock)
> SM-N9008 Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock)
> SM-N9009 Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock)
> GT-S5570 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> GT-S5570B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> GT-S5570L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> GT-S5578 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> SM-C101 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> SGH-I717 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> SGH-I717D Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> SGH-I717M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> SGH-I717R Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> GT-S5831 Flash/*ScreenLock
> GT-S6818 Flash/*ScreenLock
> GT-I9128E Flash/*ScreenLock
> SM-G3502 *ScreenLock
> SM-G3502U *ScreenLock  Information:
* Remove screen lock via recovery have to flash the third party recovery (with ADB, eg: CWM), may lost warranty.
* if not necessary you can remove screen lock as: backup userdata > factory reset > Restore backups.
* Remove samsung account lock (Disable Reactivation lock) for  SM-N9005/N9006/N9008/N9009, go "Unlock" tab > click "Remove Samsung  Account" please 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## noaman22000

مشكورين يا طيب

----------

